# Channel 5 Card Fury, Eubank, Dickens - Galahad



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like another British stoppage there in the Eubank fight. Fair play to the Bulgarian he outboxed Eubank for alot of that fight.

This Eubank kid looks average.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Nah good stoppage for me. Arguably Eubank's most impressive performance once he put the showboating aside. Nice punch variety and showing a bit of power too.

I might be sounding like a broken record on this subject but Henessey's matchmaking will bring him on leaps and bounds. Hopefully he gets another fight on Haye-Fury...


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Anyway way to watch the fights online? Not near at at the moment and Channel 5 have no watch live on their site.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

About time @Jay!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

alright lads.

eubank didnt impress me. 

just winging punches all the time, surprised he hurt the fish though

he fought rose at LMW earlier in the year right


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

he looks average but has had a decent level of competition. i wonder how he'd look against the average latvian brought in for other prospects


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just started a rbr thread grrrrr beat me too it @Mugsy

I didn't rate the stoppage either.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Anyway way to watch the fights online? Not near at at the moment and Channel 5 have no watch live on their site.


Get on TV Catchup. Streams terrestrial TV http://tvcatchup.com


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought the Bulgarian fairly battered him in the 2nd round particularly. I dont get the hype about this guy, he was fighting a last minute Bulgarian replacement and made very hard work of it.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

and yes..about time...i was forced to read ESB for 2 days :-(


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

The greatest myth in boxing is that he has been matched tough!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just started a rbr thread grrrrr beat me too it @Mugsy
> 
> I didn't rate the stoppage either.


Sorry mate, mods merge them or something?! I dont usually start these but there was nobody online!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I thought the Bulgarian fairly battered him in the 2nd round particularly. I dont get the hype about this guy, he was fighting a last minute Bulgarian replacement and made very hard work of it.


He makes hard work out of all of them. A replica is never going to be like the real thing.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Also shows Brian Rose is a bit poo going a hard 10 rounds with Ribchev.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

the stoppage was a tad premature but good punches there from Eubank Jr, needs to better his movement


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Marcus Browne said:


> The greatest myth in boxing is that he has been matched tough!


For someone who's been pro less than two years and without an extensive amateur career, he's been matched tough...


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooq said:


> and yes..about time...i was forced to read ESB for 2 days :-(


Even without CHB I could not bring myself to post in that cesspit. Good win for Jr.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooq said:


> and yes..about time...i was forced to read ESB for 2 days :-(


i got banned again :lol:

i made a joke about streams and the cunts banned me for being a "signal thief"


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad we are back online gents. That westsideboxing site was utter drivel..


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> i got banned again :lol:
> 
> i made a joke about streams and the cunts banned me for being a "signal thief"


anyone who's anyone has been banned from ESB for being a signal thief!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What exactly was the security problem with CHB?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> What exactly was the security problem with CHB?


conspiracy to stop me posting my predictions for the Thursday night fights


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Glad we are back online gents. That westsideboxing site was utter drivel..


I saw the Broner picture and shut the page.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I got banned for Pm'in Curtis Woodhouse, telling him ESB is shite and to post of CH.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Marcus Browne said:


> The greatest myth in boxing is that he has been matched tough!


:huh


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight is gonna be horrible!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

A lot of wannabe Asian Naz's out there. :lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

its usually an idea to leave several spaces between the word "spoiler" and the result


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

How did this fight get scheduled after Eubank jr, he musnt be too highly thought of


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a rematch, I saw the first one live & thought Leo clearly deserved the win. 

Wasn't that impressed with Fazeldin


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Fuck off X-Factor. Coulda been at the channel 5 show tonight too.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Ingle style really is horrible to watch. This guys defense is non existent.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> How did this fight get scheduled after Eubank jr, he musnt be too highly thought of


Swing bout.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't watch Jnr without thinking he looks like a bad impersonator of his dad with those moments and antics.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

who the fuck is this little nas wannabe :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> A lot of wannabe Asian Naz's out there. :lol:


:lol:I was thinking the same,Naz wannabes are usualy terrible.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Cut is only on the bridge of the nose. Come on dude, continue.


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Ingle style really is horrible to watch. This guys defense is non existent.


when done badly its awful but when its done correctly its beautiful imo!

edit: gonna be a rubber match between these 2 clowns


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

stop the fight doc..this is shit


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Won't this become a NC?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Love the Naz wannabes...:yep
Galahad is another!

Looks like a cut from a head clash?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

No contest surely?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Marcus Browne said:


> when done badly its awful but when its done correctly its beautiful imo!


:deal


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Won't this become a NC?


i was thinking that..


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

He ain't no Naz, or Bomber or even Whitter.
I'm guessing flashy must be alluding to something else, maybe he's moonlights as a lighthouse master?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Another home town decision


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Cut caused by a head clash. Shouldn't the doctor stop it rather than the corner retiring their fighter?!?!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

no NC because the fighter "retired" instead of the ref stopping the fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Strange decision. Would've thought it should've been a no contest because the cut was caused by a head clash

Poor Leo, he got jobbed by the judges in the first fight & now this :-(


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I dont understand shouldnt that blatantly be a technical draw?

Its a bit of a joke?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

who's showing JMM Vs Bradley?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm guessing the boxer has to contest it to the BBBofC and then it should be changed to a NC or TD.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How does everyone see the main event going?

I think Dickens will have success early with that strange looping left he throws, might even score a knockdown.. Galahad's defense is leaky but he's a class above Jazza IMO, HE'll take over and dominate the mid-late rounds with his work rate and overall ability. Galahad digs very well to the body and gets the late stoppage.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I dont understand shouldnt that blatantly be a technical draw?
> 
> Its a bit of a joke?


guess the ref doesnt think it was a headclash

i thought they clashed when they went to the ground


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

David thinks Tyson is funny I think


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't understand the corner work. If the cut is obscuring his vision the doctor would have no qualms stopping it so why take it out of his hands?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> who's showing JMM Vs Bradley?


Sky


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

MGM Grand for later.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

@Ozark, post any spoilers in


Spoiler



tags.

Like so:



Spoiler



Hughie Fury RTD1 Shane McPhilbin


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> guess the ref doesnt think it was a headclash
> 
> i thought they clashed when they went to the ground


They certainly clashed and it definitely caused the cut.

Fuck me a great start to the return to televised boxing after Burns Beltran, a british stoppage for Eubank and this nonsense in the 2nd fight.

Boxing really doesnt do itself any favours does it


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> MGM Grand for later.


:bbb It's going to be class!!!! :bbb


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye-Fury is going to end so early. Fury's jab is nothing like Wlad's. One jab from Fury, and that fast overhand right from Haye is going to finish him. Even if he gets up, Haye's going to finish it right there. No way he wins this.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

L.T. Smash said:


> @Ozark, post any spoilers in
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



dont know why i clicked that lol

can u warn what the spoilers about next time :lol:


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

Spoiler



testing


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ref or doc dindt think it was enough to end the fight. And the guy quit so its a rtd.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Haye-Fury is going to end so early. Fury's jab is nothing like Wlad's. One jab from Fury, and that fast overhand right from Haye is going to finish him. Even if he gets up, Haye's going to finish it right there. No way he wins this.


Agree,if Fury lasts 6 rounds I will be surprised


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wtf is this cringey shit


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Galahad promo is fucking cringe...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a fucking odd promo.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Wtf is this shit.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What. the. fuck.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

wtf is this all about


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Dickens WILL GET ROBBED.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

State of this promo sweet fuck this show has been an embarrassment so far.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

This is shit


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

seriously how could you think having this psychotic guy as a promo is a good idea.

who directed and planned this bullshit.

they are losing viewers by the second


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

The fuck was that


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Ref or doc dindt think it was enough to end the fight. And the guy quit so its a rtd.


Plausible enough actually the cut seemed above his eyebrow so Im not sure how it prevented his vision??


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Was that some wannabe Danny Dyer shite?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i was glued to the screen


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> dont know why i clicked that lol
> 
> can u warn what the spoilers about next time :lol:


:conf



Ozark said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> testing


:good


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What an awful video. That's what happens when you let some people loose.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

What the fuck was that video all about?!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Was that some wannabe Danny Dyer shite?


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

What the fuck was that?!


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

Jazza Dickens was on the england squad and won aba's hasn't he?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Jesus Christ. Shoot boxing now it's dead.

'Spatshal talent' from Tyson.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That was the worse thing I've ever watch


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Drama on Channel 5... Laughable


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Spoiler



this show is fucking shit


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Dickens should have got a promo with Craig Charles


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

ill admit, i was scared


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

James 'FA Cup lugs' Dickens


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't beat a bit of Peter Gabriel.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That's what happens when you let Channel 5 do original programming.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Great song.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Anyone work out what Dickens said?

Fuck sake the walk in music...nice vest though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Galhad late stoppage, body shots. Jazza will blow his load in the first half of the fight.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

He looks like a genie


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Plausible enough actually the cut seemed above his eyebrow so Im not sure how it prevented his vision??


It was.
Certainly not enough to make the ref or doc stop the fight. So its a rtd.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Tune,hope it`s a good fight to make up for that promo.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Shocking promo

Love the warriors outfit on dickens


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Galahad to win hopefully

20 quid treble on him , Canelo and Matthyyse by KO :bbb


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope this doesn't get ugly & turn into a spoil fest, which it might.

War Barry :ibutt


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That Galahad promo has scarred me for life


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope Jazza sparks him


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Would not fancy being in that audience if Jazza wins.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Ricky Gervais lookalike in the crowd behind the Fury's.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Dickens looks dangerous. 

Jaz round.


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

lot of nerves in the ring


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

close round

see galahads plan is too work his body.

he needs to watch that left hand

would say dickens edged it

10-9


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jazza 1-0


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Dickens

Very tentative start, Jazza looking to counter off the back foot & landing the only few decent punches in that round


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

1-0 jazza, close though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jazza by sparkage.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fight in the crowd. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Told you Dickens will be dangerous with that looping left! galahad is so open to it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jazza's right foot is on the outside and it's annoying Galahad.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in bishes..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

19-19

better round from galahad working his jab


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ricky Burns‏@ricksterko
@boxnationtv been trying to contact use since this afternoon. Chanel is still not on so obviously a problem. Any chance of a phone call?

:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Galahad

19-19

Another close round, similar to the first with neither guy landing much. Galahd busier but the better quality from Dickens.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-0 Jaz


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Ricky Burns‏@ricksterko
> @boxnationtv been trying to contact use since this afternoon. Chanel is still not on so obviously a problem. Any chance of a phone call?
> 
> :lol:


:rofl

"Hi Ricky, Frank told us to tell you to fuck off mate, sorry."


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Fight in the crowd. :lol:


 Yep very dodgy place if Four Lions is to be believed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Jazza, commentators biased toward Galahad.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Have Dickens 3 rounds up...last 2 have been close though


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

29-28 Dickens

Its an edgy fight & Jazza is being very disciplined, still landing the better shots


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 29-28 Jazza, commentators biased toward Galahad.


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

30-27 jazza better amateur pedigree showing here


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 29-28 Jazza, commentators biased toward Galahad.


Agreed their fairly emphasising Galahads punches


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

all galahad has to do is raise his right hand to block the left.

his right hand is way too low and its costing him.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

3-0 Jazza


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Dickens 3-0 so far. The second was close though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 29-28 Jazza, commentators biased toward Galahad.


Yep,Richie definitely is


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

all them child groomers in the crowd tho


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Dickens, the commentator is fucking awful, so biased.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Good fight this. Jazza is an odd looking lad. Looks like hes about to burst into tears any second..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Alot of blood on Dickens, Barry with alot of work to do though


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Tough fight to score.

39-37 Dickens


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why does that commentator keep talking about galahad taking control? hes clearly losing.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I've got it 3-1 Dickens who certainly has the quality Galahad pushes a few punches out and dodges a few but get caught with telling shots


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

didnt think dickens would land so much and so easily...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I have it 4-0 Jazza but it could easily be 2-2 but the commontaters are very pro Galahad


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

48-47 dickens


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

48-47 Jazza


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

48-47 Dickens


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Another close round for Jazza

49-46 Dickens


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

3-2 jazza for me


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I know Galahad is the c5 fighter but Richie is doing my head in tonight


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Sound on mute... Couldn't take much more


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Dickens looking good, type of fight that is great live in the hall.

Another robbery on the way I think.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

This fight is a real treat. Dickens ahead but Galahad closing...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Best round of the fight 

10-9 Galahad
58-56 Dickens


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

57-57 Dickens needs to target the body, his inexperience is showing here.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

big round for galahad outboxed him quite easily think hes warmed up now

57-57


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

57 - 57


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Got it level now.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2 Jazza


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

67-66 Dickens. Good fight between two good prospects. Lovely stuff.

Dickens looks to be tiring.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

67-66 dickens


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Clear round for Jazza

68-65 Dickens


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

5-2 for dickens for me.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

4-3 jazza for me, better round for him after losing the last 2


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-2 Jazza Richie is giving Galahad rounds for posing and doing fuck all


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

67-66 Dickens


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

77-75 Dickens. Galahad needs to let his hands go.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Galahad, another close round

77-75 Dickens


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

76-76

very close. galahad edged that round


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

I took allot of heat for saying McPhilbin was a shot fight!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DrMo said:


> 10-9 Galahad, another close round
> 
> 77-75 Dickens


I've got it the same MO, it's a cracking contest, very interesting.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Jazza


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

76-76


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

87-85 Dickens with the point off. I predicted Galahad to get a late stoppage with body shots after a close first half to the fight, it could happen!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fat Mick's face. :rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

wow point off


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Jazza has been very busy and the body shots taking their toll on him now. Looks knackered


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

85-85 9-9

ref fuck off. dickens is pushing the head down aswell


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Where is Rob Palmer to explain how to score that round.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

9-9 Best round of the fight for Galahad but a point off for pulling the head down :conf

86-84 Dickens


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

British deduction?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fat Mick's face. :rofl


:rofl class!


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

jazzas fucked


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I took allot of heat for saying McPhilbin was a shot fight!


Poor guy.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

even round now, so still 5-3 Jazza


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Points deduction fuck me another crazy referee so so harsh


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Bale tearing it up...oh and Kid gonna stop him.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

85-85


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tight fight this that could be pivotal. 

Galahad has controlled the rounds then allowed Dickens to nick them. He's shown some technical flaws but both men are having a gutcheck. 

Dickens fighting a AM type fight of landing quick punches and denying many big punches. I think Kid can hurt Dickens to body but he's not worked it enough. 

And it's over!.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice finishing.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

Get the fuck in.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a finish!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great knockout by GALAHAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dickens got tired

great combo by galahad


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

just caught the last min..who was dominating?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Great finish from Galahad!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jazza was knackered, lost his form. Great finish.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

DERP Germany or Britain more corrupt.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Great finish. Brilliant punching from Barry!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Tidy finish by Galahad. 

Credit to both boxers for putting their 0’s on the line.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jazza had nothing left there, unsure about his tactics, wasted a lot of energy there.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

excellent finish there


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Was the a forearm used by Galahad?

Did Dickens corner actually throw in the towel? Wtf >??

Was Galahad mouthing in Dickens corner there or what was his Corner man losing it for?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dickens - another overrated Scouse fighter :hey


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

GTAV advert!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent shot to finish that. Had the fight dead level, but was only going to end one way


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Dickens was the better fighter until he tired. Good fight but Dickens lack of experience and rounds cost him.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good stoppage,Jazza can come again.The lack of rounds that Jazza has fought was a big issue for him in this fight,He was fucked in that last round


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Jazza was absolutely fucked there. Completely drained of any minerals


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> GTAV advert!


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> Jazza had nothing left there, unsure about his tactics, wasted a lot of energy there.


his tactics are te same every fight, wing mad hooks in and hope for the best, joke really coz hes better than that. his trainers are amateurs


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers Jack.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

jazza's struggles with the weight were always going to be an issue the longer the fight went. surprised barry didnt go to the body alot earlier.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Great way to start the night. Great fight, both lads deserved a lot of credit but fatigue is a pressure fighters worst enemy. Jazza got sloppy and got caught...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Got my prediction right but gutted for Jazza, did better then I expected.

Cracking fight mind.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Dickens was very disciplined, fought to a good gameplan but wasted a lot of nervous energy bouncing around.

I'm not gonna be popular with my neighbours after that fight :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dickens and his corner already left the ring :huh

show respect to the winner


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

Galahad is a long way off Frampton & Quigg.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd love to have that belt. Such a beauty.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Really good advert for boxing that was a good competitive fight that anyone would have enjoyed, I actually think MH has done a good job with his C5 shows.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> dickens and his corner already left the ring :huh
> 
> show respect to the winner


Agreed pathetic, and wasnt it his corner who throw in the towel? Or was it a ref stoppage?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Who was it that once said Jazza was on Quigg and Frampton's level? Might have been on ESB.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

WTF is up with Dickens corner?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Galahad is a long way off Frampton & Quigg.


yeah he needs to work on his defence.

hands r way too low, i thought he had better footwork than that

dickens was winging the left hand, simply keeping that right hand up sometimes would of negated it


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably a Scouser..

He fights far to much off his left hand. He did well but Galahad should of really made easier work of it then he did. I mean you don't expect a guy to be hit with so simple left hands but Kid just kept stepping straight back and got hit with it.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck me, what's with the tranny lottery?

Did the health lottery pay for her op?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great night tonight.

watch match of the day then wait for the big one


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Another break, these cunts take the piss.
Galahad has alot to learn, wouldnt mind seeing a rematch.

I dont understand Dickens corner being such sour fucks when they threw in the towel. Wasnt a refereeing call, what have they to be angry about?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> dickens and his corner already left the ring :huh
> 
> show respect to the winner


No class at all


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Who was it that once said Jazza was on Quigg and Frampton's level? Might have been on ESB.


Think it was Bellew and a few other scousers. He's talented but should really be fighting at Featherweight, he looked huge in there with Galahad.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Go from Dickens to Natalie Cassidy. Channel 5 the home of Ugly white people.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Not showing Hughie Fury then?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How many adverts do these pricks want?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Scousers really know how to overrate their fighters. Someone was telling me Jazza was a world class prospect which was insanely premature. 

Good, honest British title fight. Wouldn't mind seeing it again


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Go from Dickens to Natalie Cassidy. Channel 5 the home of Ugly white people.


:rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty sure Dickens cornerman told Galahad to fuck off when he went over after the stoppage uncalled for.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonna get some sleep now, be up for the undercard.

I bet Theophane/Cano and Molina/Smith will be stinkers as well :err


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quigg and Frampton would execute Galahad.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Really good fight. Great finish from Galahad but Jazza did very well, it's a shame because I had him up by the end of the 9th.

Galahad has a lot to work on. I thought the hype from the commentators was a bit over the top & any comparisons between him and Quigg/Frampton are laughable at this stage. Still he got the job done which is a credit to him because he was getting outboxed in the first half of the fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Kell Brook jumping around like a nutter in the crowd.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Hennessy is looking enormous he's put on weight and he was fat already!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ISHY, is that wise to go sleep now? Come on man, be a vampire like the few of us..everything remains raw!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Galahad mate, soon enough, someone is going to do a BOOM on you.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dominic's face when Kid mentioned his dad. Hope Brendan's ok..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

whats the money fat mick marches kid into the changing rooms and signs him to a long term deal. only on a fight by fight at moment.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> ISHY, is that wise to go sleep now? Come on man, be a vampire like the few of us..everything remains raw!


I could never go to sleep at this time, and if I did, I'd never get up. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

World class performance Mick? :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> ISHY, is that wise to go sleep now? Come on man, be a vampire like the few of us..everything remains raw!


Would stay up usually Jim but I've got to be up at around 9 tomorrow morning so catching some sleep now.

Smooth Maximuscle plug there :lol:


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Well said Mick. Let's see if Frampton steps up :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Mick to bits :rofl. He's like a hedgehog.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why is Galahad trying to talk like Naz now, urggghhh cringey.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone know what time the Boxnation show starts? I've got no programme information and need to set an alarm


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

hes a twat of a person tho, asains are shit at every sport, boxing no different, his puny ass will get schooled at anything above domestic level


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

You lads staying up or resting up.

Galahad and Fury lol, two characters!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Anyone know what time the Boxnation show starts? I've got no programme information and need to set an alarm


1:30 famo.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Anyone know what time the Boxnation show starts? I've got no programme information and need to set an alarm


1.30


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't believe Hughie is 18 years old. Absolute fucking madness.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was a fun fight. Who was the knob who kept coming on ESB saying Dickens was the future?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> hes a twat of a person tho, asains are shit at every sport, boxing no different, his puny ass will get schooled at anything above domestic level


Got a problem with Asians have ya?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That was a fun fight. Who was the knob who kept coming on ESB saying Dickens was the future?


kevcefc by the sounds of it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> hes a twat of a person tho, asains are shit at every sport, boxing no different, his puny ass will get schooled at anything above domestic level


Ban this prick please. @Wallet @Jay


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mcphillbin taking Micks money and quitting? :rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

kevcefc said:


> hes a twat of a person tho, asains are shit at every sport, boxing no different, his puny ass will get schooled at anything above domestic level


The only two posts youve made have been having a go at Asians. Ever hear of Naseem Hamed or Pacquaio ?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That was a fun fight. Who was the knob who kept coming on ESB saying Dickens was the future?


 @JFT96 :yep


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Mcphillbin taking Micks money and quitting? :rofl


he came in with a injury and got a quick payday without taking damage :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> hes a twat of a person tho, asains are shit at every sport, boxing no different, his puny ass will get schooled at anything above domestic level


ban this cunt.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to see Hughie's passport. He's a tank, he looks at least 24.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im Up..the thought of sleep/bed/rest are non-existent. 
Yo laz..did you see the khan pics with floyd, broner, maidana etc..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Be back at 2ish. Fucked..


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> hes a twat of a person tho, asains are shit at every sport, boxing no different, his puny ass will get schooled at anything above domestic level


Wow, to have the power to lower the entire planets IQ by a couple of points by simply continuing to breathe.
What a guy!


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm setting an alarm for 2am, been pretty much ignoring the missis for the past 2 hours so doubt I'll be getting to sleep anytime soon.

I'm up at 8am tomorrow so need to get some sleep at some point.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> im Up..the thought of sleep/bed/rest are non-existent.
> Yo laz..did you see the khan pics with floyd, broner, maidana etc..


Laz will have to have 5 minutes to himself after hearing that JImmy


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> im Up..the thought of sleep/bed/rest are non-existent.
> Yo laz..did you see the khan pics with floyd, broner, maidana etc..


Yeah man. I found some cringey though. He wants to fight Floyd and he's all buddying up with him and posting tweets saying "Floyd told me to hold his hat". atsch REALLY AMIR?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

DrMo said:


> @JFT96 :yep


Nah, I just said he was a match for Galahad, who you were massively overrating. And he proved to be so


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

kevcefc said:


> hes a twat of a person tho, asains are shit at every sport, boxing no different, his puny ass will get schooled at anything above domestic level


Sports that Asians are good at:
Thai Boxing
Kabaddi
Table Tennis
Boxing (Pacman... Duh)


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf am I watching on CH5?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DrMo said:


> @JFT96 :yep


Aw, I'm being mean! He put on a good performance until the last few rounds. Experience and levels played their parts.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought that was decent from 5, Galahad come through as i'd expected, Tyson looks in decent shape and his little cuz' keeps on carrying on. Going to give the wench 10 minutes attention then sleep until 3ish, fucking hate working, especially Sundays.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Yeah man. I found some cringey though. He wants to fight Floyd and he's all buddying up with him and posting tweets saying "Floyd told me to hold his hat". atsch REALLY AMIR?


HatMir Khan. 
yeah it was silly but good to see all of them in that flick.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

go beering or try to sleep that is the question hmmmm....

suggestions


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Apparently 2 of the 3 judges had Jazza up by 3 rounds, the other had it level


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> HatMir Khan.
> yeah it was silly but good to see all of them in that flick.


Yeah, it was cool.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

FilmFour finally went HD..Boxnation its your time buddy!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm just going to set the alarm then do the standard falling in and out of consciousness on the sofa until the fights start, can't miss the Garcia/Matthyse fight and I want to see Theophane/Cano too! It's just when you get to that stage when your eye lids just won't stay open.....


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Nah, I just said he was a match for Galahad, *who you were massively overrating*.


and will continue to do so :conf



> And he proved to be so


Na

P.S was only joking with the original mention, can't remember the ESB poster Francis was on about.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> ban this cunt.


Cunt this cunt then ban him you mean. :deal


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Apparently 2 of the 3 judges had Jazza up by 3 rounds, the other had it level


Sounds about right


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Sounds about right


I can make a case for 1 round either way, but Dickens by 3 is way off IMO


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Apparently 2 of the 3 judges had Jazza up by 3 rounds, the other had it level


i had it a bit closer than that,

good job that galahad knocked him out then

could of been a majority draw if he won the remaining rounds


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> ban this cunt.


shut up gobshite, if i wanted to hear a arsehole id fart


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

@Rooq Remember when we laughed at that guy on ESB years ago when he had Galahad as his favourite prospect? I guess his choice has been somewhat vindicated now... :lol:


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Nah I had Jazza up by 3 too. It should have been cut to two but with the point deduction to round previous had to be a draw. It didn't matter, Jazza was gassed and Kid was going to do him anyway.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Nah, I just said he was a match for Galahad, who you were massively overrating. And he proved to be so


Agreed. I don't see much to be impressed about when watching Galahad. His defence is appalling and even though Dickens throws some of the widest, loopiest shots you'd ever want to see, he was still regularly landing the flush shots throughout the fight. Had he been more seasoned, I think he'd have won the fight 8-4 or something like that. Dickens can put the loss down to a lack of experience but that's far easier to correct than the issues Galahad has.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> ban this cunt.


you one of them cunts who picketed the film " white men cant jump" because its racist? dont be so sensitive u fucking crab


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I can make a case for 1 round either way, but Dickens by 3 is way off IMO


Plenty of close rounds that followed a similar pattern, low volume and Galahad slightly busier but Dickens with the better quality.

I think Dickens up by 3 is entirely justifiable with consistent scoring, if the judges preferred Dickens work in one round then why not in another similar round.

I'm a big Galahad fan & had Dickens up by 2 going into the 10th.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> shut up gobshite, if i wanted to hear a arsehole id fart












Nice wife mate.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

kevcefc said:


> shut up gobshite, if i wanted to hear a arsehole id fart


Ban this guy please. I thought we wanted a place free of trolls?

A bit of banter is sound but this guy offers nothing but hate. Don't allow his ilk to bring this place down.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Still annoyed that we get Can/Theopane instead of Lara/Trout, that fight would've really took this card to the next level.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Still annoyed that we get Can/Theopane instead of Lara/Trout, that fight would've really took this card to the next level.


i know and especially as they are coughing up 75 bucks!


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Ban this guy please. I thought we wanted a place free of trolls?
> 
> A bit of banter is sound but this guy offers nothing but hate. Don't allow his ilk to bring this place down.


so now ur telling off me atsch read the daily mail, youll hear worse. honest to god.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd take channel 5 s commentator over Sky's NFL guy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> so now ur telling off me atsch read the daily mail, youll hear worse. honest to god.


What, so that gives you the right to be a dick head? If you want to be a tosser, there's a forum called EastSideBoxing. Go piss off there.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> What, so that gives you the right to be a dick head? If you want to be a tosser, there's a forum called EastSideBoxing. Go piss off there.


noones even mentioned you. why do u keep speaking to me when im clearly not arsed?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> noones even mentioned you. why do u keep speaking to me when im clearly not arsed?


You look like a pregnant Latvian journeyman on a Frank Maloney show.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> noones even mentioned you. why do u keep speaking to me when im clearly not arsed?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You look like a pregnant Latvian journeyman on a Frank Maloney show.


:rofl


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You look like a pregnant Latvian journeyman on a Frank Maloney show.


get the topless picture of darren barker of your bedroom wall, take the vinegar bottle out your ass and post a picture then, bet you look like a squashed teabag


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

feeding the troll? come on guys..not tonight. get rid unless he does a 180 turn and drop the bullshit.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

stay classy fartin bob


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> stay classy fartin bob


Always do :hey. PS Squash and Cricket are another couple of sports to add to you list.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> get the topless picture of darren barker of your bedroom wall, take the vinegar bottle out your ass and post a picture then,* bet you look like a squashed teabag*


No pal, that's your missus. :jayz


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Always do :hey. PS Squash and Cricket are another couple of sports to add to you list.


ok bob, cracking sports, famous the world over


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No pal, that's your missus. :jayz


 did you come up with that on your own?:yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

kevcefc said:


> did you come up with that on your own?:yep


Well I had a look at your missus on the previous page, then realised she looks like Jay Z's saggy chin.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Well I had a look at your missus on the previous page, then realised she looks like Jay Z's saggy chin.[/QUOTEi
> 
> rumour has it your birds the spit of paolo wanchop


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Well I had a look at your missus on the previous page, then realised she looks like Jay Z's saggy chin.


weres your pic big balls? bet you look like shaun ryder


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Ban this prick please. @Wallet @Jay


Not my business mate.


----------

